# 200w on 400w mid or 200w on 200w mid?



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello all. My mids are the weak link.

Sub knob never over half. Tweeters at -13db.

I'm basically handicapping everything because the mids can't keep up.

I want to just go big and then upgrade other stuff if needed.

I have my eye on some PRV 8" 8ohm. Planning to just mount them outside of the door panel so it doesn't block them.

Question is: would it be better to get 200w rms mids that I will be able to accommodate or should I get 300-400w so I have room to grow, etc?

My amp does 400w bridged so I'm gonna get 8ohm and they will get 200w each.

Also considering just getting 6.5"s that are a direct fit but I would like a bit more cone area. Would cutting the stock speaker grille out and slapping a 6.5" outside of the door panel help at all? I wouldn't have to cut the metal parts of the door this way.

Any input appreciated.


----------

